# AQUA VU



## boomer27 (Jan 17, 2006)

HAS ANYONE USED AN AQUA VU AND WHAT IS YOUR OPINION OF IT


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I love it.I have had ice fishing trips where I never even caught a fish but I was seeing fish on the aqua view all day.It made for a pretty entertaining trip to say the least.If it wasn't for the aqua view I would have been bored out of my mind.There very educational also.I feel its made me a better fisherman.If your thinking about buying one I would say"go for it" you won't be dissappointed.


----------



## GooseKiller (Nov 7, 2004)

I HAVE AN AQUA VU SCOUT AND I WILL TELL YA ONE THING ABOUT IT. I WILL NEVER GET RID OF IT. AND I PLAN ON GETTING ANOTHER! THEY ARE AWESOME FOR ICE FISHING!


----------



## kspreer (Jul 4, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... %3AIT&rd=1

I hate to see it go but as i need money i am selling my Aqua-Vu. It is in very good condition, as it has been used only once. it comes with a carrying case, sun shield, and Instrutions. I have the minimum bid at $400 but I know the retail is much higher for this system.


----------

